# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  عيادة المريض أو زيارة المريض

## آل عامر

الفرق بين العيادة  والزيارة 

يقول الشيخ محمد العثيمين - رحمه الله – 

الزيارة للصحيح والعيادة للمريض ، وكأنه

 اختير لفظ العيادة للمريض من أجل أن تكرر ؛ لأنها مأخوذة من العود ، 

وهي : الرجوع للشيء مرة بعد أخرى،والمرض قد يطول فيحتاج الإنسان إلى

 تكرار العيادة

----------

